# Traveling Electrician?



## ericlee (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello! Does anyone travel from job to job across the country? I have topped off at $22 an hour and am in a position where I don't have many bills and my family is able to travel with me in an RV. I'm curious about finding prevailing wage jobs and traveling around for a while. Does anyone have any ideas? I have my Idaho J Card. I know that if you find Federal jobs you do not have to obtain that State's certification. Any input or ideas is greatly appreciated! Thanks, Eric


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

ericlee said:


> Hello! Does anyone travel from job to job across the country? I have topped off at $22 an hour and am in a position where I don't have many bills and my family is able to travel with me in an RV. I'm curious about finding prevailing wage jobs and traveling around for a while. Does anyone have any ideas? I have my Idaho J Card.* I know that if you find Federal jobs you do not have to obtain that State's certification*. Any input or ideas is greatly appreciated! Thanks, Eric


Where did you get the above in red? I have never heard of that or seen it discussed.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> Where did you get the above in red? I have never heard of that or seen it discussed.


Psst, it's true.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Where did you get the above in red? I have never heard of that or seen it discussed.





Wirenuting said:


> Psst, it's true.


Exactly right. States cannot trump the feds on such projects.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ericlee said:


> Hello! Does anyone travel from job to job across the country? I have topped off at $22 an hour and am in a position where I don't have many bills and my family is able to travel with me in an RV. I'm curious about finding prevailing wage jobs and traveling around for a while. Does anyone have any ideas? I have my Idaho J Card. I know that if you find Federal jobs you do not have to obtain that State's certification. Any input or ideas is greatly appreciated! Thanks, Eric


Finding a prevailing wage job for the federal government does not mean you don't need to be licensed in the state doing the work. That requirement may or may not be listed in the contract that is being done by a non-government company. THe company may require you to be licensed in the state were the work is being preformed.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Exactly right. States cannot trump the feds on such projects.


It's 1/2 true. 

If you have a federal job as a federal employee you are not required to hold any license, that includes a drivers license.
Working for the federal government does not mean you will be paid the prevailing wage.. You won't be.. You will be paid less....

We create the laws, but no law is written that says we have to follow them. 
We only "promise" to follow them. We are not bound by them.


----------



## ericlee (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks. Ya I have seen some prevailing wage jobs posted that said you have to hold that state's license and some that have said that you do not need to as long as you have "A" J-card. I have a buddy that has worked for a company that travels around doing Federal Jobs. They are not hiring. Know of any other companies that do this kind of thing?


----------



## flashover (Nov 15, 2012)

You could do the nuke circuit. Good luck getting in though.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ericlee said:


> Thanks. Ya I have seen some prevailing wage jobs posted that said you have to hold that state's license and some that have said that you do not need to as long as you have "A" J-card. I have a buddy that has worked for a company that travels around doing Federal Jobs. They are not hiring. Know of any other companies that do this kind of thing?


No I don't know any company's hiring, But try this link... There is a hiring freeze right now, but sooner or later things will open up..
If your a veteran, follow the link for vets.. Inside jobs will open sooner and vets have a preference. 

usajobs.gov

Good luck


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I worked with a guy that did box stores for years, Lowe's,Wal-Mart , k-mart, target's..and he made great money. But If im not mistaken, traveling companies require you to work at least 6 days a week, preferably7. And then you get one 3 day weekend off a month.

Good money, no time off though.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I worked with a guy that did box stores for years, Lowe's,Wal-Mart , k-mart, target's..and he made great money. But If im not mistaken, traveling companies require you to work at least 6 days a week, preferably7. And then you get one 3 day weekend off a month.
> 
> Good money, no time off though.


Know a guy that does nuke plant shut downs does six twelves for a while then on to the next plant. Good money if you don't mind travelling.


----------



## ericlee (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks. Havent thought of the Nuke circuit or that area...have just been pluggin away with my head down. Open to other ideas that would broaden my horizon. Thanks for all the ideas! And the song haha :whistling2:


----------

